# "Best-sounding" solo strings



## givemenoughrope (Sep 10, 2015)

Just curious what everyone thinks. I don't mean the best legato or the most versatile or complete set of articulations. Not the best programming or crossfades. Not the player's expression. Just the sound of the instrument and recording only; like what you hear when you go into the groups in Kontakt and play one of the samples on its own.

I've heard people saw VSL is dry and box-y...?
LASS (although expressive when using it) is recorded REALLY hot.
Spitfire Solo Strings sounds really nice but is soft and has plenty or Air air (not a bad thing).
Embertone is very dry (for a reason). Not bad.
EW is sort of bright and roomy.
8dio Adagio I haven't investigated yet.

Any others?

I'm experimenting with my electric cello/viola and match eq with some success. Not incredible but not terrible either.

thanks in advance


----------



## tack (Sep 10, 2015)

For cello, for me it's hands down the Harmonic Subtones Emotional Cello. Unfortunately right now they just have the cello. In addition to best sounding, it also happens to be the most playable. Tina Guo Legato a close second on sound, but not nearly as versatile.


----------



## AR (Sep 10, 2015)

I personally like Tina Guo Cello the most. A beautiful cut through sound. 
Emotional cello is more versatile, as posted above, yes, but the player him/herself wasn't that good as Tina Guo. Being married to a violinist and having string players around me every time, I hear a difference.

Other great unconventional solo strings I personally like are 8Dio's Bazantar and Frendo. And oh, totally forgot... 8Dio Solo violin. Only loops and classical violin repertoire, but hey, the Batman figures & arpeggios are quiet cool in there.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 10, 2015)

At this point I feel like Emotional Cello and OT Nocturne Violin are the best sounding. Tina Guo is great for slower passages, but Emotional can do just about anything- stack a cello section behind it and it gives any line more clarity and bite, solo it and it plays well- and mixes in great.

The real question is will Cinesamples hit it out of the park with "CineStrings Solo". Tina Guo's sound is great (except for the baked in reverb), if they could get that expresive warm sound into a solo string library, it could be exceptional.  This was posted March 10th on Cinesamples FB page.

"We need your input! CineStrings PRO and CineStrings SOLO are slated for 2015 release and production has officially begun! We have a general plan of attack for both these libraries, and we would like your input on additional features. What would you like to see in these upcoming libraries?

Also, we plan to grab additional free material for CineStrings CORE, feedback on that as well. Please post your comments below, and share.

A quick synopsis of where we are headed so far:

CineStrings PRO
• All articulations, with MUTES
• Chords Low and Chords High (Like CineBrass PRO)
• Strings FX

CineStrings SOLO
• Legato for ALL SOLO Strings
• Legato sampling in the Tina Guo Solo Cello method
• SOLO Articulations for all Solo Strings


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 11, 2015)

To me, as a professional violinist/violist, nothing compares to Spitfire in terms of sound. I also think they all sound like crap compared to the real thing, but I'm obviously biased.


----------



## R.Cato (Sep 11, 2015)

Since we are talking sound only: http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/MACABRE SOLO STRINGS.html


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 5, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> To me, as a professional violinist/violist, nothing compares to Spitfire in terms of sound. I also think they all sound like crap compared to the real thing, but I'm obviously biased.



I feel this way about Guitar libraries as I am predominantly a Guitarist! I actually need to get a Solo Violin Library so I think I might go with Spitfire. How do you feel about OT's Nocturne Solo Violin or Virharmonic Bohemian Violin out of interest?


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 5, 2016)

For me right now in the following order:

1) Spitfire Solo Strings
2) Tina Guo Cello
3) Embertone's Friedlander and Blakus Cello. 

Although, Its possible that Harmonic Subtones could become my favorite. I just havent used it enough yet. 

I'm slightly nervous about the CineStrings Solo legato if they're planning on using the same method as they did for TG. While it's a beautiful, smooth and expressive legato it really is not useful for fast lines. I would hope their CS Solo Cello is a bit more flexible.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 6, 2016)

Exactly my thought. Tonewise Tina Guo is really great and you hear the great player behind it. But even at medium tempo the legato "collapses", it starts to become very sluggish. Fortunately the normal sustain is programmed very good and usable so one could switch to this at higher tempos
Btw: the SOUND of solo strings is my biggest concern and in the endlessly meandering discussions about new solo strings becoming available I always miss the discussion about how the SOUND of it is? Not how many articulations or mic positions are available but how does this instrument FEEL? Originally this was the most important point in music, at least for my generation, but got pushed into the background with technology exploding at the moment.
That said the good old spitfire solostrings are of great value for me and are my first chairs in every template since they add a certain "expensive and professional" feel to the sound. (where the viola, as always, is the weakest part. Seemingly hard to capture the spirit of a viola :-( ) As soon as I listen to a real viola player I get shivers from the pleasure all over. That rarely happens with samples (but it happens...)


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 6, 2016)

R.Cato said:


> Since we are talking sound only: http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/MACABRE SOLO STRINGS.html


They sound really good!


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 6, 2016)

Sound wise, the think the EW Solo Cello is terrific. I do miss having more control over the vibrato.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of the Bohemian Violin, I haven't heard anything that can beat it (just my opinion of course)!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 7, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> I'm a huge fan of the Bohemian Violin, I haven't heard anything that can beat it (just my opinion of course)!


Sounds superb indeed!


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 7, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I feel this way about Guitar libraries as I am predominantly a Guitarist! I actually need to get a Solo Violin Library so I think I might go with Spitfire. How do you feel about OT's Nocturne Solo Violin or Virharmonic Bohemian Violin out of interest?


Just for you, I went and watched the official walkthroughs/demos. I'm sorry, but I would spot the OT nocturne as fake in a couple of seconds. It's just so obvious to me. The Bohemian would take me a bit longer - something sounded off to me from the first second, in an eerie sort of way, because it actually sounds like a real violin, but it also sounded a bit like it's being played by a really bad student. I don't mean the samples themselves, I'm sure the player is a very fine musician indeed. It's just that a real player would never play like that. Mind you, I would also spot the Spitfire as fake pretty quickly, but it's so much more forgivable, because the tone is to die for.

I think the issue here is that we're forgetting that real violinist spends a lifetime as students of interpretation, honing not only our technical abilities, but also how to play a phrase that is true to the music, and how to do that in front of thousands of people. We will literally spend thousands of dollars to fly around the planet to have a lesson with someone we admire, who may only say "Oh no, but you're wrong - THIS note is more important than that" - and then we will spend a hundred hours in the practice room, trying to figure out how to make those two notes sound exactly the way we hear it in our heads. And there is no way you can ever capture that fanatical attention to interpretation in a sampled instrument, but that is what these companies are trying to do, with their round robbins, and 20 different legato intervals and what not. And I applaud that, I am as much into sampling as everyone else here, but until your sampler becomes self aware, and develops not just a musical imagination, but also an artistic purpose, it will always sound fake - at least with instruments as complex as strings.

Now with that said, that Bohemian violin is impressive as a virtual instruments, so if you can't live with the Spitfire's lack of articulations and other limitations, then that's the one I would get. I think if you wrote for it the way you would write for a real violinist, you could probably get a convincing performance out of it. The same could probably be said for the OT violin - as a virtual instrument is IS impressive, and I'm a huge fan of their other products. But it doesn't sound real to me.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 7, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> Just for you, I went and watched the official walkthroughs/demos. I'm sorry, but I would spot the OT nocturne as fake in a couple of seconds. It's just so obvious to me. The Bohemian would take me a bit longer - something sounded off to me from the first second, in an eerie sort of way, because it actually sounds like a real violin, but it also sounded a bit like it's being played by a really bad student. I don't mean the samples themselves, I'm sure the player is a very fine musician indeed. It's just that a real player would never play like that. Mind you, I would also spot the Spitfire as fake pretty quickly, but it's so much more forgivable, because the tone is to die for.
> 
> I think the issue here is that we're forgetting that real violinist spends a lifetime as students of interpretation, honing not only our technical abilities, but also how to play a phrase that is true to the music, and how to do that in front of thousands of people. We will literally spend thousands of dollars to fly around the planet to have a lesson with someone we admire, who may only say "Oh no, but you're wrong - THIS note is more important than that" - and then we will spend a hundred hours in the practice room, trying to figure out how to make those two notes sound exactly the way we hear it in our heads. And there is no way you can ever capture that fanatical attention to interpretation in a sampled instrument, but that is what these companies are trying to do, with their round robbins, and 20 different legato intervals and what not. And I applaud that, I am as much into sampling as everyone else here, but until your sampler becomes self aware, and develops not just a musical imagination, but also an artistic purpose, it will always sound fake - at least with instruments as complex as strings.
> 
> Now with that said, that Bohemian violin is impressive as a virtual instruments, so if you can't live with the Spitfire's lack of articulations and other limitations, then that's the one I would get. I think if you wrote for it the way you would write for a real violinist, you could probably get a convincing performance out of it. The same could probably be said for the OT violin - as a virtual instrument is IS impressive, and I'm a huge fan of their other products. But it doesn't sound real to me.


What you describe here Steelydane I think mostly covers the whole of the sampling world as it currently is. It is easy to forget when trying to put ideas into a musical form that the limitations of samples will only allow for so much, unless the VI becomes an AI, at which point there is no more influence from the human as the creator.
Here Intelligence Amplified will be more applicable instead of Artificial Intelligence .

All in all, all the nuances of a real player will be unachievable for now and so work with what is. And if it sounds close, fantastic, and for those who can afford it, let it be played live and then the music will actually live.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 7, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> Just for you, I went and watched the official walkthroughs/demos. I'm sorry, but I would spot the OT nocturne as fake in a couple of seconds. It's just so obvious to me. The Bohemian would take me a bit longer - something sounded off to me from the first second, in an eerie sort of way, because it actually sounds like a real violin, but it also sounded a bit like it's being played by a really bad student. I don't mean the samples themselves, I'm sure the player is a very fine musician indeed. It's just that a real player would never play like that. Mind you, I would also spot the Spitfire as fake pretty quickly, but it's so much more forgivable, because the tone is to die for.
> 
> I think the issue here is that we're forgetting that real violinist spends a lifetime as students of interpretation, honing not only our technical abilities, but also how to play a phrase that is true to the music, and how to do that in front of thousands of people. We will literally spend thousands of dollars to fly around the planet to have a lesson with someone we admire, who may only say "Oh no, but you're wrong - THIS note is more important than that" - and then we will spend a hundred hours in the practice room, trying to figure out how to make those two notes sound exactly the way we hear it in our heads. And there is no way you can ever capture that fanatical attention to interpretation in a sampled instrument, but that is what these companies are trying to do, with their round robbins, and 20 different legato intervals and what not. And I applaud that, I am as much into sampling as everyone else here, but until your sampler becomes self aware, and develops not just a musical imagination, but also an artistic purpose, it will always sound fake - at least with instruments as complex as strings.
> 
> Now with that said, that Bohemian violin is impressive as a virtual instruments, so if you can't live with the Spitfire's lack of articulations and other limitations, then that's the one I would get. I think if you wrote for it the way you would write for a real violinist, you could probably get a convincing performance out of it. The same could probably be said for the OT violin - as a virtual instrument is IS impressive, and I'm a huge fan of their other products. But it doesn't sound real to me.



Thank you!


----------



## airwavemusic (Mar 7, 2016)

Personally using a combo consisting of Embertone's Blakus, Tina Guo's Legato and the Solo instruments in the 8dio Adagio Bundle. The viola and bass are outstanding for me. Blakus is great for the sul pont, col legno, and the color matrix, but I hate the "nosey" character of the cello when played in legato mode. Tina Guo's Legato is sounding great but it lacks room customization and it's a bit fiddly when you want to play faster, that's where the adagio strings come in handy. I used to have the LASS first chairs in my template but I can't stand the slur of Audiobro's Libraries anymore, except when played in a chord context per section. And the Adagio Solo's are really great despite the puzzling setup into a template due to the amount of articulations available.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm really liking the sound of FluffyAudio's Trio Broz strings, though I've never played them. I might consider buying them, since otherwise I had given up trying to make sampled solo strings sound good. I avoid them altogether unless I'm making a mockup for live players.


----------



## zeng (Mar 9, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> Just for you, I went and watched the official walkthroughs/demos. I'm sorry, but I would spot the OT nocturne as fake in a couple of seconds. It's just so obvious to me. The Bohemian would take me a bit longer - something sounded off to me from the first second, in an eerie sort of way, because it actually sounds like a real violin, but it also sounded a bit like it's being played by a really bad student. I don't mean the samples themselves, I'm sure the player is a very fine musician indeed. It's just that a real player would never play like that. Mind you, I would also spot the Spitfire as fake pretty quickly, but it's so much more forgivable, because the tone is to die for.
> 
> I think the issue here is that we're forgetting that real violinist spends a lifetime as students of interpretation, honing not only our technical abilities, but also how to play a phrase that is true to the music, and how to do that in front of thousands of people. We will literally spend thousands of dollars to fly around the planet to have a lesson with someone we admire, who may only say "Oh no, but you're wrong - THIS note is more important than that" - and then we will spend a hundred hours in the practice room, trying to figure out how to make those two notes sound exactly the way we hear it in our heads. And there is no way you can ever capture that fanatical attention to interpretation in a sampled instrument, but that is what these companies are trying to do, with their round robbins, and 20 different legato intervals and what not. And I applaud that, I am as much into sampling as everyone else here, but until your sampler becomes self aware, and develops not just a musical imagination, but also an artistic purpose, it will always sound fake - at least with instruments as complex as strings.
> 
> Now with that said, that Bohemian violin is impressive as a virtual instruments, so if you can't live with the Spitfire's lack of articulations and other limitations, then that's the one I would get. I think if you wrote for it the way you would write for a real violinist, you could probably get a convincing performance out of it. The same could probably be said for the OT violin - as a virtual instrument is IS impressive, and I'm a huge fan of their other products. But it doesn't sound real to me.



I agree with you thesteelydane, but I think the point is not the realism of the performance but the sound itself.

I mean, if you are composing a music which includes a violin phrase, a melody line etc, then a very good sounding violin vst with good legato and enough articulations should do it. If a solo violin has the leadling role in a piece, than nothing can beat the real one. Trying to write virtuous violin part with a VST is harder to find a good player + recording session.

So we need good solo libraries sounding real for part of music.


----------



## Vik (Jan 11, 2017)

Sid Francis said:


> (where the viola, as always, is the weakest part. Seemingly hard to capture the spirit of a viola :-( ) As soon as I listen to a real viola player I get shivers from the pleasure all over. That rarely happens with samples (but it happens...)


With which sampled viola does that happen?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 11, 2017)

When I get back I just might get the Tina Guo legato cello to use on a project because legato is all I will use probably.
For solo violin, I use the Bohemian and further to, may I say, perhaps a valid comment, vis a vi badly played by a student and slightly eerie sounding and would not be played by a real player ect ect - neither would just about any sample library known to man or beast. These are sample libraries and they're never going to be real.
Just like many here, last night I listened to some music on a continental tv programme that I wrote as a solo piano piece. The piano I used was something like NIs something or other. It doesn't sound like me playing a Steinway round at Abbey Road. It's not meant to. It's a sample library. But to the audience watching the programme it sounds like a piano being played in the background during dialogue and in the foreground when no dialogue. It's not an issue for an audience.

If you want real and it's important to you, do what Daryl does and go and book a studio full of real musicians and don't expect sample libraries to behave the same way.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm amazed no one mentioned the Hein solo strings, especially in light of articulation control. Jay mentioned vibrato control....the Hein has a vibrato PAGE, my friend. It's very dry, and you have to fool with your favorite eq and reverb to get the sound you want. But I have the solo violin, and it's great imo. The only one I use anywhere near as much is the Embertone Friedlander.

For solo violas and double bass I use 8dio Adagio, but I'll be getting the Hein with the quickness, once I get paid for this commission in fact. Emotional Cello is amazing.

I also have the relatively new EW Solo Violin and Cello, and they're both sounding really good as well imo.


----------



## robgb (Jan 11, 2017)

Many people disagree with me, but I think the Sample Modeling SWAM solo strings sound great. Even better, they play like butter.


----------



## Batrawi (Mar 10, 2017)

Tina Guo Cello for me. It simply has emotions, warmth and life to it that I never felt in another virtual instrument. 
Even though I only have Bohemian Cello (which is a BEAST) still I don't think it comes close to the warmth and liveliness of the Tina Guo's tone.
Wish the Virharmonic guys have hired her for their cello (all due respect to their cellist)


----------



## muk (Mar 10, 2017)

If we are reviving this thread... Solo strings is one of the areas where I just can't get by with samples. There is no way for me to make a satisfying mockup of a string quartet. The good thing is that recording a real string quartet is less expensive than one might think, and certainly much less expensive than recording an orchestra. And the results put to shame even the most carefully and laboriously programmed mockup.

That being said, the "best-sounding" solo string samples for my taste currently are the Berlin Strings First Chairs. Nice tone and timbre. Unfortunately the library has quite a few inconsistencies that make it unsuitable for solo string usage in my opinion. To be fair, it's not the way the library is marketed, but there's a lot of unused potential if you ask me. Bit of a shame. The most comprehensive and usable solo strings library would be VSL Solo Strings for me.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 10, 2017)

I agree with you about string quartets - however I find a lot of the solo string libraries can sound quite satisfying in the context of a full arrangement including other colours, such as ensemble strings, pianos, brass etc. Or even on a pop or rock track.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 10, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm amazed no one mentioned the Hein solo strings, especially in light of articulation control. Jay mentioned vibrato control....the Hein has a vibrato PAGE, my friend. It's very dry, and you have to fool with your favorite eq and reverb to get the sound you want. But I have the solo violin, and it's great imo. The only one I use anywhere near as much is the Embertone Friedlander.
> 
> For solo violas and double bass I use 8dio Adagio, but I'll be getting the Hein with the quickness, once I get paid for this commission in fact. Emotional Cello is amazing.
> 
> I also have the relatively new EW Solo Violin and Cello, and they're both sounding really good as well imo.


I've been very happy with the Chris Hein instruments I've picked up so far so the solo strings are on my list. Also waiting expectantly for CS Solo Strings when Alex is ready.


----------



## Iskra (Mar 10, 2017)

muk said:


> If we are reviving this thread... Solo strings is one of the areas where I just can't get by with samples. There is no way for me to make a satisfying mockup of a string quartet.


Basically my opinion as well. Really difficult to just get close to the expresiveness of a solo string instrument and 'trick the ears'.
Having said that, I haven't seen opinions about Sacconi quartet in this thread (and not much in other threads). I don't own it, sounded good to me in the demos, and seems to be designed and recorded specificaly for quartet writing, as far as I can tell... Any current user around that might want to chime in and share an opinion?


----------



## jmvideo (Mar 10, 2017)

I was recently looking at Spitfire Sacconi Quartet as a possible solo string library. I know it's marketed for quartet writing, but it sounds like it might be good for solo strings as well, especially with the vast amount of articulations.

Anyone say Yay or Nay?


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 11, 2017)

I had intended to purchase the Sacconi cellos a couple of weeks back to try them out, but as they were no longer available as a separate library, I passed on the full quartet. The legato transitions sound really good and fluid. The violin/viola vibratos sounded off to me at times in the walkthroughs.

I would also be interested in trying out one of the Cinesample Solo instruments... but same situation as with SF... the whole quintet or nothing. Not a fan of this trend.


----------



## robgb (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## JT (Mar 11, 2017)

I have the Sacconi quartet, bought it when it came out. IMO, it really doesn't work as solo instruments. I have used the cello as a solo in a few spots, none of the other instruments. But it lacks the warmth and expression that Tina's cello has. The quartet works best as a quartet.

I really wish Spitfire would re-visit their solo strings. They've updated their other early libraries, but not that one. That's unfortunate.

I've also used the LASS 1st chairs as solos, I was happy with how that turned out.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 11, 2017)

robgb said:


>



This Cello sounds synthy to my ears. No doubt the performance element is amazing (I have the SM Brass bundle and love it) but I can't get on with the SM Viola so I'll pass on this for now. Perhaps it's the level of my ability that's stopping the show for me.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 11, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> This Cello sounds synthy to my ears. No doubt the performance element is amazing (I have the SM Brass bundle and love it) but I can't get on with the SM Viola so I'll pass on this for now. Perhaps it's the level of my ability that's stopping the show for me.


 
I said the same thing, but it's close. Even Chris Hein, which I like very much, has a slightly raspy tone. Cinestrings Solo has a nice tone (for 1st, viola, cello), but could use more articulations and controls. So I guess we are still waiting for the perfect solo string. As mentioned earlier in this thread, it may be a far way off.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 11, 2017)

I think it really does depend on how much you're willing to work with your solo strings. I know after a final arrangement I'm spending literally hours detailing the strings, articulations, dynamics mapping...

The Hein gives me that bare, kind of rugged string sound that gives me a ton of options. It can take some deft and patient hands, but you can get really excellent results from those solo strings. Your pick of reverb...I usually go QL.


----------



## robgb (Mar 11, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> This Cello sounds synthy to my ears.


Maybe because you know it is? In a blind test with the violin vs other libraries vs actual live playing, several people here thought the SM violin was the real thing. Yet I've heard some make the same complaint about it being synthy when they knew it was SM. Which suggests that we may approach these instruments with a certain prejudice...


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 11, 2017)

robgb said:


> Maybe because you know it is? In a blind test with the violin vs other libraries vs actual live playing, several people here thought the SM violin was the real thing. Yet I've heard some make the same complaint about it being synthy when they knew it was SM. Which suggests that we may approach these instruments with a certain prejudice...



Perhaps but I just think it sounds synthetic. I think the same about the Viola (and I bought that on release) and have tried to use it with the Seaboard Rise for absolute expression. I don't get this same feeling when listening to the Embertone Solo Strings and Spitfire Solo Strings as an example and I know they are Sample Libraries. So it's not me being prejudice, it's just to me they sound synthetic. Each to their own and what's fascinating is how we all hear different things.


----------



## robgb (Mar 11, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Perhaps but I just think it sounds synthetic. I think the same about the Viola (and I bought that on release) and have tried to use it with the Seaboard Rise for absolute expression. I don't get this same feeling when listening to the Embertone Solo Strings and Spitfire Solo Strings as an example and I know they are Sample Libraries. So it's not me being prejudice, it's just to me they sound synthetic. Each to their own and what's fascinating is how we all hear different things.


I guess we'll have to disagree. And I guess this just proves that it's all subjective.


----------



## Rohann (Mar 11, 2017)

I still think Virharmonic makes the most playable and listenable solo instruments I've heard. They sound quite convincing.


----------



## robgb (Mar 12, 2017)

I know I'm a big champion of Sample Modeling, but this was done with Kirk Hunter's Spotlight Strings, which is a terrific library:


----------



## midiman (Mar 13, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I feel this way about Guitar libraries as I am predominantly a Guitarist! I actually need to get a Solo Violin Library so I think I might go with Spitfire. How do you feel about OT's Nocturne Solo Violin or Virharmonic Bohemian Violin out of interest?



+ 1 for Strezov Mccabre.

Also Tina Guo Cello is great. 
And the new 1.5 version of Bohemian Violin is amazing.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Mar 14, 2017)

I just got the updatet Bohemian Violin the other day and it is amazing , I have Friedlander, Cinestrings Solo and Anthology but Bohemian violin is the absolute most realistic sounding. It has a very crispy sound that also makes the violin sound a bit near. You could tweak it and make it fit a large orchestra, but i think i still be using Cinestrings solo and Anthology for bigger sound (large ensemble) . I could just play for hours with Bohemian violin it is so fun and inspiring instrument. I never heard any strings vst sound so real before.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 14, 2017)

thesteelydane said:


> I think the issue here is that we're forgetting that real violinist spends a lifetime as students of interpretation, honing not only our technical abilities, but also how to play a phrase that is true to the music,



I think this is a great post and reminder,

I do believe also orchestral music has changed in the past few years,

The modern epic, trailer music we are hearing more and more, or free styling orchestral music does not require a lot of skill or theory to write a piece, mixed with sound effects, massive percussion, and an in your face attitude composers seem to be getting a lot of usage out of perhaps the lamist library.

I believe when it comes to pure classical music, or chamber music where you will hear a lot more detail in what the soloist is doing, then we need to be careful in what library (solo) we choose.

There is I feel a shift or a divide in orchestral or let me say music that is made using classical music instruments,

It appears to be attracting a lot of dubstep, drum and bass, EDM, so we are seeing a big change in what orchestral used to be called.

There is a breed of composers that will write with there imagination and not much skill of how the violinist works,

But what we hear today is a type of crossbreed orhcestral music and is very interesting maybe it's what orchestral needed I don't know, but it's here and it's being imbrased.

Did not remember to put my best solo strings,

Emotional Cello, becuase of tone and playability and adjustable legato and bow.

Next again is a Cello from the solo section of Adagio Cellos, you need to spend alot of time with the library, and there is not a lot of playability, but the gritty tone is a bliss and kind of makes you want to use it all the time in your compersitions.


----------



## Phillip (Mar 14, 2017)

Spitfire Solo Strings


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 15, 2017)

Macabre and Bohemian Violin sound fantastic. I've never used them myself, but I have my eye on them. Overall I love using Embertone. I'm surprised by the positive reactions to Emotional Cello though? It sounds unconvincing to me. The attacks sound unnatural.


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 15, 2017)

For me it's...

Bohemian Violin +Exp1 (by a significant margin)... then...
Emotional Cello
Chris Hein Solo Violin
Embertone Friedlander


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hein solo violin, 8dio Adagio Bass and Viola, Emotional Cello, Friedlander Violin. All of these are hanging on until I finally get the rest of the Hein and Friedlander instruments.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 15, 2017)

Any chatter when we might see Cinematic Solo Strings ? I have very high hopes.

But I think this thread in the end makes me think to myself thank goodness we still have humans playing instruments


----------



## soundmind (Mar 15, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Hein solo violin, 8dio Adagio Bass and Viola, Emotional Cello, Friedlander Violin. All of these are hanging on until I finally get the rest of the Hein and Friedlander instruments.


My recent favorite additions are the Hein Cello and Leonid Bass (Embertone). Highly recommend!


----------



## constaneum (Mar 15, 2017)

Mine will be Chris Hein's Viola (i prefer the viola than the violin though...), Tina Guo Cello Fluffyaudio's Violin (latest update) and Bohemian Violin (latest update).

The one i love the most in terms of playability is definitely Bohemian. Chris Hein's on the hand is pretty suitable for various contexts or styles due to its wide range of articulations which I think Chris himself has really captures the sound for various style. I really love Bohemian but I really wish that Bohemian's auto bowing won't come to fast. I think it rebows faster or earlier than the rest of the violin products out there is due to its expressive vibrato which resulted in need to rebow faster. Tone wise it's undoubtedly the best sampled violin out there even at high notes.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 15, 2017)

constaneum said:


> Mine will be Chris Hein's Viola (i prefer the viola than the violin though...), Tina Guo Cello Fluffyaudio's Violin (latest update) and Bohemian Violin (latest update).
> 
> The one i love the most in terms of playability is definitely Bohemian. Chris Hein's on the hand is pretty suitable for various contexts or styles due to its wide range of articulations which I think Chris himself has really captures the sound for various style. I really love Bohemian but I really wish that Bohemian's auto bowing won't come to fast. I think it rebows faster or earlier than the rest of the violin products out there is due to its expressive vibrato which resulted in need to rebow faster. Tone wise it's undoubtedly the best sampled violin out there even at high notes.


Yeah I agree with you the rebowing is a real pain. Any tips for ways to get around it?


----------



## Ultraxenon (Mar 15, 2017)

I dont own that many, but here is my top 5
1. Bohemian Violin (exp 1)
2. Cinestrings solo violin 1
3. Tina Guo cello(i think Tina has a fuller sound than Cinestrings solo Cello, but Cinestrings solo cello is much easier to fit into a mix in my opinion.
4. 8dio adagio violin
5. Friedlander violin

And of course Bohemian cello will be really good when the next exp. Comes out


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 15, 2017)

I have said it before but Chris Hein Solo Strings are just fantastic. There is so much control you can have with these that it is unbelievable. The vibrato control alone is almost enough to carry this library. And because of the sound flexibility it fits well with every library I have thrown at it.

As much as the tone of 8DIO's Adagio Violin is fantastic, it certainly has limited use. You are not going to get fast passages with this. The legato sounds great too. Just keep in mind the limited spectrum.

Another fantastic sounding library is EWQL Solo Cello. Again, this is about control. I am sure I could squeeze more from this, but it just is not happening for me. The sound is great...getting what I want from it...not so great. I find myself reverting to Chris Hein Solo Cello instead.


----------



## AR (Mar 15, 2017)

I definitely love Trio Broz Strings. Especially the cello, which makes an very real-ish portamento and glissando. Also the player noise gives a real touch to it.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 16, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Yeah I agree with you the rebowing is a real pain. Any tips for ways to get around it?



Not sure but i think it's the way how the Bohemian Violin works coz of its expressive vibrato. Have to ask Virharmonic for this. Perhaps they can come out with update for future expansions. =)


----------



## Ultraxenon (Mar 16, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I have said it before but Chris Hein Solo Strings are just fantastic. There is so much control you can have with these that it is unbelievable. The vibrato control alone is almost enough to carry this library. And because of the sound flexibility it fits well with every library I have thrown at it.
> 
> As much as the tone of 8DIO's Adagio Violin is fantastic, it certainly has limited use. You are not going to get fast passages with this. The legato sounds great too. Just keep in mind the limited spectrum.
> 
> Another fantastic sounding library is EWQL Solo Cello. Again, this is about control. I am sure I could squeeze more from this, but it just is not happening for me. The sound is great...getting what I want from it...not so great. I find myself reverting to Chris Hein Solo Cello instead.


I see so ma


constaneum said:


> Not sure but i think it's the way how the Bohemian Violin works coz of its expressive vibrato. Have to ask Virharmonic for this. Perhaps they can come out with update for future expansions. =)


Cinestrings solo has solved this with a keyswitch you could press when you want the rebow, im not sure but i thought there was a way to do this with Bohemian as well. I haven't had enough time with Bohemian after the update, if it is not possible now im sure it will be in future expansions


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 16, 2017)

Ultraxenon said:


> Cinestrings solo has solved this with a keyswitch you could press when you want the rebow, im not sure but i thought there was a way to do this with Bohemian as well.


Yes, with Boho Violin you can do the keyswitch to rebow, but you still are left with a situation where the rebow happens very soon after you strike the initial sustained note; whether you manually rebow with the keyswitch or use the auto re-bow, the same problem occurs, whereby the note sounds abnormally rebowed too soon. Please note, I am a huge fan of BV and would never use anything else. Although those Chris Hein demos on their website are REALLY impressive!


----------



## Ultraxenon (Mar 16, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Yes, with Boho Violin you can do the keyswitch to rebow, but you still are left with a situation where the rebow happens very soon after you strike the initial sustained note; whether you manually rebow with the keyswitch or use the auto re-bow, the same problem occurs, whereby the note sounds abnormally rebowed too soon. Please note, I am a huge fan of BV and would never use anything else. Although those Chris Hein demos on their website are REALLY impressive!


Ok, i see. Thanks.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 16, 2017)

The EW Solo Cello is pretty underrated imo. In fact, the only thing keeping me from getting the Hein Cello is because I have both the EW and Emotional, and I get plenty of use out of each. Of course I wish I had more vibrato control...but that will change with the Hein


----------



## Leon Portelance (Mar 16, 2017)

I have the 4 Embertone Solo Strings. I like using them.
Friedlander Violin + Fischer Viola + Blakus Cello + Leonid Bass


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm about to pull the trigger on 'Bohemian Violin', but thought it curious that I didn't see (or I simply missed) even one mention of 'Chris Hein Solo Violin' - any thoughts?


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Mar 25, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on 'Bohemian Violin', but thought it curious that I didn't see (or I simply missed) even one mention of 'Chris Hein Solo Violin' - any thoughts?



@JonSolo gave the Chris Hein a very glowing recommendation seven posts prior to yours.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm losin' it.

Thanks very much, Paul (next, I'll need someone to read it to me as a bedtime story...).


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 26, 2017)

Another +1 for Bohemian violin. With Exp 1 it's amazing and so fun to play. 

Also a +1 for Emotional Cello which is also fantastic. I'm keen to put it up against Chris Hein and maybe CSSS.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Mar 26, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Yes, with Boho Violin you can do the keyswitch to rebow, but you still are left with a situation where the rebow happens very soon after you strike the initial sustained note; whether you manually rebow with the keyswitch or use the auto re-bow, the same problem occurs, whereby the note sounds abnormally rebowed too soon. Please note, I am a huge fan of BV and would never use anything else. Although those Chris Hein demos on their website are REALLY impressive!



You can use the whole note legato key switch then you won't get that quick rebow soon after -the engine automatically chooses the half note legato but I think it depends on the "mood" you choose, I believe the Emotive mood automatically uses the whole note legatos.

Just to repeat what has been said already here many times about the bohemian violin and the latest update, it is truly beautiful and very convincing as well as very inspiring. The best solo violin I've used so far. Like someone else said, I can and have played with it for hours. Their bohemian cello is also very lovely sounding though is a work in progress right now I feel with only a couple round robins and a limited selection of articulations and legatos but I am certain the first update will bring it right up alongside the violin in terms of size, sheer beauty and playability.

Sorry to the person who posted the sample modelling clips, they don't sound convincing at all, very synthy.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 26, 2017)

judging from the demoes: bohemian violin is a no for me. 

Chris hein for sure though.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 26, 2017)

It's my understanding that the CH solo violin requires a lot of midi-fiddling (pun intended) after recording in order to insert the many available articulations. Anyone here have experience with this VSTi - enough to either confirm or dispute this assumption?

IMO, it does indeed sound very good. But it also just looks 'complicated' as hell precisely _because_ of all the articulations available. I'm sure this is due to me not being as 'advanced' at this as many of you seem to be. No use getting something with all the bells & whistles, if you're going to be too overwhelmed to ever employ them (been there....). 

That being said, I would like something that "automatically" applies at least a modicum of artulations to 'get me started'; hence my attraction to Bohemian Violin.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 26, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> It's my understanding that the CH solo violin requires a lot of midi-fiddling (pun intended) after recording in order to insert the many available articulations. Anyone here have experience with this VSTi - enough to either confirm or dispute this assumption?



The keyswitching/articulations aren't difficult at all. You even have some pretty darn firm control of vibrato speed, shape, everything...definitely more than, say, the still really good Friedlander.

As long as you're willing to bone up on the judicious application of reverb, you stand to be very impressed with the Hein SV. If you're looking for something immediate, look elsewhere.

I should mention also, though it gets bizarrely little to no mention here, the recent Hollywood Solo Violin is very good. I recommend taking it out on at least a test run. It's not something to be dismissed, same for the Cello.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 26, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> The keyswitching/articulations aren't difficult at all. You even have some pretty darn firm control of vibrato speed, shape, everything...definitely more than, say, the still really good Friedlander.
> 
> As long as you're willing to bone up on the judicious application of reverb, you stand to be very impressed with the Hein SV. If you're looking for something immediate, look elsewhere.
> 
> I should mention also, though it gets bizarrely little to no mention here, the recent Hollywood Solo Violin is very good. I recommend taking it out on at least a test run. It's not something to be dismissed, same for the Cello.



hmmm.. hollywood solo strings? that's the opposite i've been hearing from people who own it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 26, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> hmmm.. hollywood solo strings? that's the opposite i've been hearing from people who own it.



The old Solo Violin was unbelievably hard to manage, however the most recent one has its uses, and the Cello is definitely no joke. . I just wanted to dispel some of the unfair (wrong) rumors about that. If someone was just starting out and had nothing_ but_ those, he or she could do one HECK of a lot worse (inert worse here).

To be completely forthright though, the Hein, Emotional, Adagio, and Friedlander get more use. The Hollywood solos have a very good sound (the onboard reverb is "gasp" actually useable!)...just less control than the Elite in the field.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 26, 2017)

Forgive me, but I can't let this go. If anyone out there is doubting that studying up on things like reverb, especially when applied to strings but far from just...you are cheating yourself. Check a couple of videos, read up Computer Music magazine/Music Radar, perhaps take some courses. You will be thankful many times over in your career for having learned that stuff early on...it's endlessly rewarding to you in your endeavors.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 26, 2017)

> ... As long as you're willing to bone up on the judicious application of reverb...



Parsifal666 - Could you elaborate on what you mean by this? I tend not to use the reverbs included in inidividual Kontakt instruments, preferring rather to send all to an individual VST (usually VOS's 'epicVerb').

And I prefer a rather light touch, depending on the desired presence of a particular instrument.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 26, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> judging from the demoes: bohemian violin is a no for me.
> 
> Chris hein for sure though.



Care to share what turns you off to 'Bohemian Violin'?


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 26, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Care to share what turns you off to 'Bohemian Violin'?



the latest mendelssohn demo just don't sound like it's played by a real player. The legato transitions seem to have some "brake" in it. A bit too jerky. And it's extremely bright on the lower notes on E string (because they're not playing a higher position. Anyways I'm a string player so you might not notice the things that bother me and those things might not bother you either. If you like Bohemian Violin, go for it because not everyone will listen to the details as much as or the same way I (and other string players that aren't too old yet, yes if you're over 50 your ears can't hear the higher frequencies) do.


----------



## StatKsn (Mar 26, 2017)

I too noted lower E string notes being brighter than it (perhaps) should be. Otherwise I liked Bohe very much and am looking for a possible workaround.

Note: I am not a string player.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 26, 2017)

The latest version of Bohemien Violin sounds much better than previous versions. It still has some performance quirks, but it continues to improve with no added cost. Very fun to play considering it's picking articulations for you (just pick a mood and play). The sound is smother than many demos indicate. Chris Heins just takes more tweaking to get to sound great, where BV is close out of the box and will continue to improve. Impressed me enough to consider the cello also.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 27, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Parsifal666 - Could you elaborate on what you mean by this? I tend not to use the reverbs included in inidividual Kontakt instruments, preferring rather to send all to an individual VST (usually VOS's 'epicVerb').
> 
> And I prefer a rather light touch, depending on the desired presence of a particular instrument.



You just elaborated on what I said, my friend. That was pretty much what I meant.


----------

